# Bad scraper bar on Brand new QZE 821



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Had the chance to use my new QZE 821 for the 1st time this morning 

Lots of blow back under the machine.

I know about lifting too much on the handle will cause blow back, or my driveway not being even, powdery snow, etc, that's not my issue.

It's my scraper.

After I was done using it, I checked it on my garage floor. You can clearly see a bow under the scraper in the middle. The edges of the scraper touch the ground.

Other than that the machine performs well.

Take a look at the pics.

You'll see from the back of the machine daylight under the scraper in the middle. Then I put a flashlight under the back and you'll see all the light shining through. Then you’ll see a picture with no flashlight, if you zoom in on the picture you'll see the edges of the scraper touch but the middle is off the ground.

I've had nothing but issues trying to get a new Snowblower. The 1st time a dealer brings me a damaged snow blower, I had to fight to get my money back (he picked up the snowblower and finally gave me my money back) and then this 2nd Snowblower was brought by a different dealer in the box.

Not real happy about it - Frustrated.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I wouldn't have expected that (along with no user manuals)from Toro. I know Genuine Toro parts cost more than aftermarket, so I would expect to see a better original part. 

I have bought at least six aftermarket scrapers on ebay and most of them were bowed also. My solution was using a heat gun to soften and straighten them on a flat board.
Looks like the quality of OEM Toro parts isn't what it used to be.:crying:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I just checked the two scrapers I bought three weeks ago and both are perfectly flat. I'm surprised and HAPPY.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PK-Snow-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I checked the scraper bar on my 721R, it's perfect. OMG Toro once again I say why Toro why?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> I wouldn't have expected that (along with no user manuals)from Toro. I know Genuine Toro parts cost more than aftermarket, so I would expect to see a better original part.
> 
> I have bought at least six aftermarket scrapers on ebay and most of them were bowed also. My solution was using a heat gun to soften and straighten them on a flat board.
> Looks like the quality of OEM Toro parts isn't what it used to be.


I reached out to Toro through email so I'll see what they say.

They'll probably tell me to take it to where I got it so they can fix it, but its a small dealer and I'm sure they don't have the part in Stock, so that'll be a waiting process.

I'm sure it's a very easy part to change. If I had a heat gun, I'd fix it myself. 

I asked toro if they could send me a new scraper, I'll see what they say.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> I just checked the two scrapers I bought three weeks ago and both are perfectly flat. I'm surprised and HAPPY.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PK-Snow-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Yea great price. 

If I knew they would be straight then that'd be an easy fix. 

Would they fit the 821? 

Also, since I don't have a heat gun to fix my current one, it would probably cost more to get a heat gun then to buy this 2 pack.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The scraper bar part #139-3536 is the same for the 721 and 821 models. There are two springs and two bolts holding the scraper on, easy to change.


Since most everything is made overseas, I would imagine the parts are made correctly and are damaged or deformed in transit due to packing and temperature changes.


I hope Toro makes things right for you. Have any regrets of letting the 721 go?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> The scraper bar part #139-3536 is the same for the 721 and 821 models. There are two springs and two bolts holding the scraper on, easy to change.
> 
> 
> Since most everything is made overseas, I would imagine the parts are made correctly and are damaged or deformed in transit due to packing and temperature changes.
> ...


Yea I'm sure your right about the scraper being made overseas, everything else is. 

As for regrets about letting the 721 go?

It was a bad start with the scraper bar issue, so far it seemed to throw snow farther (Toro claims it throws up to 40 feet, where as the 721 Toro claimed it throughout the 35 feet. It could also be because it’s a brand new machine with a brand new set of paddles on it) as for the noise of the bigger engine, didn’t seem to be an issue with me. Of course the quick shoot and locking deflector are the same on the qze721 and qze 821. 

I’ll be happy and be able to judge it better once I have a good scraper on it, and see how Toro handles the scraper issue.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> The scraper bar part #139-3536 is the same for the 721 and 821 models. There are two springs and two bolts holding the scraper on, easy to change.
> 
> 
> Since most everything is made overseas, I would imagine the parts are made correctly and are damaged or deformed in transit due to packing and temperature changes.
> ...


I text the small dealer I got it from and he text me back this morning saying he’ll order me a new scraper bar. I didn’t figure he’d have it in stock and I’d need to wait.

Since I also sent an email with pictures to Toro, with any luck I’ll hear back from them and they’ll send me one as well, then I can have one for a spare. On toro sending me one, I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

*HORRIBLE EXPERIENCE BLOWING SNOW WITH Bad scraper bar QZE 821*

I just got done using my New Toro QZE 821 for the 2nd time today.

It Sucked!

I know my Scraper is bowed in the middle (a new one is on order) but This thing seemed like it hit every seam in the driveway and sidewalk and hit it hard. 

I know there are a few joint seams were the sidewalks and driveway is a little uneven (less than 1/8” uneven and even much less), but this thing stopped at joints that felt completely fine. 

I was so frustrated after using it, I felt myself really letting it get to me

Is it because the scraper is bowed in the middle that maybe the rest of scraper is messed up too, causing this? I know without having a new scraper bar on it, it’s hard to say how it would do.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The 821 is heavier than the 721 so is it the extra weight?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Zavie said:


> The 821 is heavier than the 721 so is it the extra weight?


Yea, it’s 9lbs heavier, I didn’t think about that.

Again it seemed to hit some joints that seemed fine.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I text my dealer and he ordered me a scraper bar. 

I had also emailed Toro and I heard back from them. There also sending me a new scraper bar.

I’ll put one of the new scraper bars on and keep the other new one as a spare. 

I’ll see if I can heat up the bowed scraper bar that came defective on my new machine and fix it. 

If I can fix the defective one, I’ll have 2 spares.


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

You don’t even need to heat it. I straightened mine with my hands. It’s a cheap thin metal. The bean counters really have taken quality downhill on everything these days


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Its sad to hear this. I have thought of upgrading to a new Toro, would love more power in a single stage but things like this make me wonder if its really worth it.


----------



## femaljj (Jan 18, 2020)

*#133-5585p*

I replaced scraper bar with older, all plastic, #133-5585P . Now my 821 doesn't snag every crack/sidewalk joint. I was getting very upset w/ new purchase..much better now!


----------

